# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  2017 NI IPSC Champs

## nzfubz

Any forum members here from the Wairarapa Pistol & Shooting Sports club? Entry form out yesterday, bunch of us from CPC coming up for the shoot, looking forward to it.

----------


## R93

> Any forum members here from the Wairarapa Pistol & Shooting Sports club? Entry form out yesterday, bunch of us from CPC coming up for the shoot, looking forward to it.


I will be coming up mate. Just had it confirmed today that my rotation has changed.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> I will be coming up mate. Just had it confirmed today that my rotation has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


have spot in motel  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> have spot in motel


Yup that would be good thanks. Count me in as definite.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Anyone from Nelson going? 

I will be driving thru to annoy sneeze on my way up to the shoot and can take up ammo or the like if anyone needs something brought up. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> have spot in motel


Is that code for a queen size bed?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Is that code for a queen size bed?


Shush! It's me they have to worry about 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

> Anyone from Nelson going? 
> 
> I will be driving thru to annoy sneeze on my way up to the shoot and can take up ammo or the like if anyone needs something brought up.


 @R93 We have 6 members flying up on Friday, I may take you up on the offer of ammo transport because I haven't booked extra luggage and we've got another guy shooting .45 and he wants to take 500 rounds to be safe, well over 5kg weight limit.

----------


## R93

> @R93 We have 6 members flying up on Friday, I may take you up on the offer of ammo transport because I haven't booked extra luggage and we've got another guy shooting .45 and he wants to take 500 rounds to be safe, well over 5kg weight limit.


No worries. Get it to sneeze or I can pick it up on way thru. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

Weather forecast looks rubbish for the weekend, anyone else going to the shoot?

----------


## R93

> Weather forecast looks rubbish for the weekend, anyone else going to the shoot?


Yay! It my fault. I honestly reckon shit weather would follow me to the Sahara 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> Weather forecast looks rubbish for the weekend, anyone else going to the shoot?


at least 6 of us from CPC will be there

----------


## R93

> at least 6 of us from CPC will be there


And 1 lowly Westcoaster

Hope the ferry sails on friday. Weather looks iffy. 
Might even be a hairy landing in the plane for you fellas nzfubz

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

Fly to Wellington once a month, pretty used to it. I'll wind-up the others though  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Fly to Wellington once a month, pretty used to it. I'll wind-up the others though


Just start screaming on finals..... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Weather forecast looks rubbish for the weekend, anyone else going to the shoot?


Put in a protest, that the weather gave the coaster a unfair advantage...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Put in a protest, that the weather gave the coaster a unfair advantage...


I need all the help I can get. And even with my webbed feet and hands I will still be well behind those boys. I tried to get them drunk last time and unfortunately I only wrote myself off. 
Fubz has a crook back so a well placed foot or range bag might see me gain a small advantage.... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

Will pop over the hill to come say hi on Sunday.

----------


## R93

> Will pop over the hill to come say hi on Sunday.


The boss will no doubt be shooting? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

Yup  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

I just went to lube up my gun to do a bit of practice and found I have another broken part that cannot be remedied prior to the shoot. 

I might have to withdraw now because I don't have a gun that fucking works. Again. 
The piece that looks like a washer is supposed to be one piece with the spring cap. Gun will not assemble or function with it in that condition.
Just remembered my old man has a lathe. 
I will have a go at making one. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## NZ_noddy

Nice socks! Pity I couldn't say the same about the pistol :-(

I'm taking 300rounds 9mm for you just in case.

----------


## R93

> Nice socks! Pity I couldn't say the same about the pistol :-(
> 
> I'm taking 300rounds 9mm for you just in case.


They're awesome socks. Warm as. 

Apreciate it mate. I was going to make one but I need a mill bit to do so because of the odd size hole and haven't got one. 

I was promised a part by tomorrow. If not, another spare will be at the shoot if I need it. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

buy a glock instead of a fancy-pant custom pistol   :Psmiley: 

if you coming up via Welly, bring the part you made up and I can provide some bush-milling services  :Grin:

----------


## NZ_noddy

From your past experiences I'm still bringing the ammo :-) Someone else is bringing the Glock so that will keep @ebf happy

----------


## R93

> From your past experiences I'm still bringing the ammo :-) Someone else is bringing the Glock so that will keep @ebf happy


Ha Ha Ha fair enough. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> buy a glock instead of a fancy-pant custom pistol  
> 
> if you coming up via Welly, bring the part you made up and I can provide some bush-milling services


Your probably right. But when this gun is going it runs flawlessly. Someone with half a brain would do well with it. 

Parts are being rushed and are free of charge as they think they should have picked up that it might have been damaged when the barrel broke. 
Happy with that service. 

That's also the trouble. I can't complain much about the service I have received over this ordeal but still do not think I should be paying for the new barrel. I have been told by the fella I bought it off that what happened to mine is common? And their most common repair. Causes are generally a double load etc. 

Mine has never had a double load.
Experience tells me that the rifling and other critical parts would sustain damage if reloading was the cause anyway. 

A heap of people that have been in the game for years have never heard of it happening before. So I don't know where I stand. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

Did he charge you for that? Get the fuck out of here! They dont call him don the robber for nothing  :O O: 

You should post up a pic of what the damage was, thats crazy stuff.

The set up is coming along nicely, just hoping that we dont get the rain or else parking will get messy. Should have the finishing touches done on friday. Theres a scary swinging target. Its scary for me and i have a dot  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## kiwijames

When and where? Might be keen just to come down and give @R93 shit if thats allowed in the rule book.

----------


## R93

> When and where? Might be keen just to come down and give @R93 shit if thats allowed in the rule book.


Gladston isn't it. Just east of Carterton. 

No the rules are quite strict. You are allowed to bring a large quantity of home brew and scantily clad, hot cheerleaders tho.  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Did he charge you for that? Get the fuck out of here! They dont call him don the robber for nothing 
> 
> You should post up a pic of what the damage was, thats crazy stuff.
> 
> The set up is coming along nicely, just hoping that we dont get the rain or else parking will get messy. Should have the finishing touches done on friday. Theres a scary swinging target. Its scary for me and i have a dot


Yeah he is expecting me to pay for that. 
I will bring the barrel to show you. 

Yay on the swinger. I can hardly hit the ones that don't move. 
Weather forecast looks to have improved from last nite. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Take a few of those plastic blaser washers and some twist ties as you may need to improvise some spares for his gun

----------


## kiwijames

> Gladston isn't it. Just east of Carterton. 
> 
> No the rules are quite strict. You are allowed to bring a large quantity of home brew and scantily clad, hot cheerleaders tho.  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


When? This coming weekend?

----------


## MaW

I am driving down from auckland on friday and registering before 6, I hope.

    Long way to drive for crappy weather so hope it is not too bad.  Finally got some waterproof socks, sick of a weekend of wet feet.

----------


## R93

> When? This coming weekend?


Yup. Both Sat and Sunday. Wairarapa sport shooting club/complex I think it is called. 

Bring beer

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

I'll see how it goes but yeah, be a good chance to catch up.

----------


## nzfubz

> Yup. Both Sat and Sunday. Wairarapa sport shooting club/complex I think it is called. 
> 
> Bring beer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Many beers no whiskey

----------


## Beaker

@R93 do you want a 40 to use? 

Should / may / possibly, be able to make it happen.

----------


## R93

> @R93 do you want a 40 to use? 
> 
> Should / may / possibly, be able to make it happen.


Thanks mate appreciate it. But I should have the bit tomorrow. Will get to shoot it as well before heading up. 

A lot of other good buggers have offered their spare guns and ammo as well. 

Apart from the broken barrel and spring cap my gun has worked perfectly for 10000 rnds. I will hopefully get that and more before I have any other issues. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

Hey @R93, the boss got me to review the squad list last night. You've somehow ended in the ladies squad mate  :Zomg: 

Bring gumboots, the range is a bog. Parking will be exciting...

----------


## R93

> Hey @R93, the boss got me to review the squad list last night. You've somehow ended in the ladies squad mate 
> 
> Bring gumboots, the range is a bog. Parking will be exciting...


Even better for my confidence, getting beaten badly by a squad full of women.
Knowing my luck it will be the super senior squad as well. Yay!!! 

I have a 4wd mate, parking won't/shouldnt be an issue.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MaW

Never been down there, so you reckon gumboots for the time you are not shooting..?

   I dont mind getting a bit wet but hope I am not going to have to go prone in a lake.

----------


## ebf

Was over there 2 weeks go and it was pretty muddy around the clubhouse and on the rifle range. Been a lot of rain since then...

Apparently there is parking on solid ground at the sports complex just after the Gladstone Inn on the left, coming from the Carterton side.

----------


## Towely

The grounds were fine yesterday but any rain will sodden up the bottom ranges. Bring gumboots with you, there will be one bay that requires patching targets in a bit of mud, the shooting area should be alright under foot but once again it depends on what happens in the next few days with the weather. And you will be required to go prone at some stage during the match unless that stage is adjusted. Will be putting lime down in some areas on friday if time permits. Theres only so much we can do and mother nature holds the rest of the cards.

And dont flog my bloody park, it will be right in front of the clubrooms  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> The grounds were fine yesterday but any rain will sodden up the bottom ranges. Bring gumboots with you, there will be one bay that requires patching targets in a bit of mud, the shooting area should be alright under foot but once again it depends on what happens in the next few days with the weather. And you will be required to go prone at some stage during the match unless that stage is adjusted. Will be putting lime down in some areas on friday if time permits. Theres only so much we can do and mother nature holds the rest of the cards.
> 
> And dont flog my bloody park, it will be right in front of the clubrooms


Sounds good. 

As far as the park goes and if it hasn't got your name on it...... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Sounds like grassies on  :On Fire:

----------


## specweapon

> Apart from the broken barrel and spring cap my gun has worked perfectly for 10000 rnds. I will hopefully get that and more before I have any other issues.


Man you must get through some rounds on your time at home, I've just loaded up my 10,000th round since starting pistol shooting, I know because I bought 10k SP primers when i started and just finished the last box. 2000 of them went through my Shadow and the rest through my Czechmate. Broke the slide stop a few weeks back and apparently they're good for 15,000 rounds, previous owner reckoned he'd fired max of 8000 since new so that was pretty spot on

----------


## R93

> Man you must get through some rounds on your time at home, I've just loaded up my 10,000th round since starting pistol shooting, I know because I bought 10k SP primers when i started and just finished the last box. 2000 of them went through my Shadow and the rest through my Czechmate. Broke the slide stop a few weeks back and apparently they're good for 15,000 rounds, previous owner reckoned he'd fired max of 8000 since new so that was pretty spot on


Primers are how I keep my records as well. 

There are a few hundred 223 rnds loaded with the same batch of primers but I have made them up since. 

I would get thru close to a 1000 each time I am home. I just wish my skills reflected how many rounds I get through 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

Done and dusted. Weather was shit on day 1 but a lot better today, shame there were only 4 stages to shoot in the sun. Nice to meet those members that i did, sorry i didnt get to talk longer. Im aware that medals were earned by a couple of people on here so good shit :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Done and dusted. Weather was shit on day 1 but a lot better today, shame there were only 4 stages to shoot in the sun. Nice to meet those members that i did, sorry i didnt get to talk longer. Im aware that medals were earned by a couple of people on here so good shit


Was good to meet you as well. Pretty sure you won a couple medals yourself so well done fella. 

You guys put on a great shoot. So a big pat on the back there for sure. Had a great time and a few laughs. Really enjoyed it.

I thought one of my stages was marked incorrectly until nzfubz ( has a sore neck from carrying all his gold and silver medals) told me that my FTE's and NS were that bad, I didn't register anything but a time

I will be sending your club a groomers bill for all the mud in my truck. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

@Towely can you try and find out that Venison pattie recipe for me?
Have to admit I have tried a few in my time but they were easily the best I have tried including my own. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> Done and dusted. Weather was shit on day 1 but a lot better today, shame there were only 4 stages to shoot in the sun. Nice to meet those members that i did, sorry i didnt get to talk longer. Im aware that medals were earned by a couple of people on here so good shit


Nice to meet you mate well done on the medals

----------


## Towely

And likewise to you, roll on nationals!  :On Fire: 

I will hit janet up for you R93, watch this space.

----------


## MaW

I never got around to asking who was from here so didn't manage to put faces to names, was shooting in a production squad myself.

----------


## Rushy

Well done guys.  Photos of some of the action and the bling would be good.

----------


## specweapon

9th place open and Gold Medal for Open Ungraded so was pretty happy for my first comp, will see what my first grading is. Was happy with my shooting but had ammo problems on half of the stages, why does it run flawless at a club match. Shooting in rain was new to me so will be better prepared next time.
Great club and good fun

----------


## specweapon

Didn't get any photo's or videos, apart from this one, due to the rain. Still managed to drop my phone in the mud while only getting it out of my car once  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Mufasa

I've just put my laundry through the wash a second time to get rid of the mud. Day one I shot clean, unfortunately day two a M and PT though I was on a go slow most of the match. Tired. Still lead down range.

----------


## R93

> I've just put my laundry through the wash a second time to get rid of the mud. Day one I shot clean, unfortunately day two a M and PT though I was on a go slow most of the match. Tired. Still lead down range.


Pfft!!! Amateur. I had about 8 misses and 2 FTE and a couple PTE's just to make sure I won the "Mike" trophy. They didn't award it at this shoot. Probably just jealous of me winning it all the time 

Would have been good to meet you, you unsociable bastard. 
I however do understand if you approached us and decided it was best to avoid at the last second

I was the groupy carrying all nzfubz's stuff. 

Being the special needs candidate of the group at every shoot, they make me do things...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mufasa

I was meaning to put faces to names...I kind of got sidetracked...and to be honest it was a far bigger turn out than I'd thought. Did you guys hit the Copthorne pub a couple of hundred meters down the road from the range? It is generally good for a post match debrief.

----------


## R93

> I was meaning to put faces to names...I kind of got sidetracked...and to be honest it was a far bigger turn out than I'd thought. Did you guys hit the Copthorne pub a couple of hundred meters down the road from the range? It is generally good for a post match debrief.


No. We stayed in Masterdon. Had an excellent meal on sat nite and retired to the room to watch the rugby. 
If I go up again I might try to stay at the pub as the publican seems quite happy support the club. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mufasa

opps got the name wrong Gladstone Inn...we often just go there for a beer or two  and a snack before heading back to Masterton...I think most of us were either at the South Park motel or Copthorne Hotel...some just stay on the range.

----------


## specweapon

Yeah we spent many hours at the Gladstone Inn before and after the match. We stayed at the South Park, room 10 the owner was RO'ing, was good to see they donated to the club the money they saved by guests booking direct, instead of online booking commission.

----------

